# My maltese thrown off a dresser



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

My husbands 6 year old niece was playing with our 4 month 2.5 lb maltese in her room ( i was in the bathroom for less than 5 min) when I walked in and saw her pushing my poor little puppy off of her 4 ft dresser. She landed on her back. Of course I was so upset and asked the girl how many times she did it and she just started to cry and said she didn't remember. Of course I was outraged because my poor little puppy was defenseless in this and I've let her play with her before it wasn't the first time. When I asked why she did its he said that she was bored ( completely separate issue to deal with on that ) but finally got her to talk and she said she did it a few times. We are now home and my puppy seems fine but I'm freaking out for multiple reasons and I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow regardless but I was wondering if anyone had ever gone through this. Please don't criticize me because I feel horrible already and I am so upset I even left her alone with my puppy. I know they are known to have knee problems but I am wondering if these falls will cause problems down the road. When we got home she was able to do all of her tricks just fine. I just hope she's not emotionally scarred from such a mean little girl. Please help 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry you went through this, I hope everything turns out alright, and I'm sure your vet will suggest and X-ray and possibly an MRI to see if there is any nerve damage. I hope everything is okay and that you get through it. I'm anxiously awaiting the results of your vet visit tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for those kind words. I am completely livid with that little monster. I cannot believe a child is so evil to do such a thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Iubire14 said:


> Thank you so much for those kind words. I am completely livid with that little monster. I cannot believe a child is so evil to do such a thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I understand you being angry, but being 6 years old, she doesn't quite understand how to play gentle with puppies or babies. She may just be a child that likes to play a little rough and doesn't understand quite yet. I know at 6 years old they'll pinch or hit because of silly things, so they're logic or right and wrong isn't fully developed. As for the answers that she gave, those are very typical answers a scared 6 year old would say, if a child and feel that someone is angry at them, they break down and cry, and they say what they think might make you less angry at them. So while I understand your anger and frustrations, I hope you come to terms that she may not have quite understood how fragile a puppy can be.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

She has her own puppy. So I can only imagine what she does to hers. She is well advanced for her age. And for her to say that she did it because she was bored is not a valid reason for me. I would understand if she did it once by mistake but she said she started off by pushing her off the bed and then she put her on the dresser. My puppy is not even a foot tall. The dresser was at least 4 feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

You poor thing im sure you feel awful and i pray that your baby is ok!

Just thoughts for the future that might be useful we have nieces and nephews who can be quite rough so i will never leave maizy alone with them if i need to go prepare food in the kitchen then she comes with me or stays with my boyfriend one of us is always watching her! Play with her is fine but supervised and if it looks like its going to get rough we stop it immediatly! 

And the one big rule with our house and maizy is none of the children are allowed to pick maizy up! we got fed up of all the kids constantly picking her up and maizy was getting pretty fed up to so we said thats it no more they are fragile little things and i would never want to blame the children for hurting her accidently as like Ashley says they dont understand but my dog is my baby and i want to protect her best i can!

Hope this helps for the future and please let us know what the vet says

Lisa


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Omg I hope your puppy is okay! That is awful. I don't understand how a 6 year old could do that. It's horrible. I don't know anything about kids but maybe that's a sign that things could escalate. Who knows what other harmful things she could do 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey first off I dropped daisy accidently when she was a pup in 4ft10 so roughly same hight as the dresser. We went to the vets and it's on a pretty busy road daisy doesn't like the sounds of large heavy trucks and she was squirming I tried to open the car door and she jumped unexpectedly out of my arms. At this point let me say she wouldn't walk which is why I was carrying her. She was fine I brought her into vets they double checked everything and ok daisy was bit quiet on it for a bit but came around.

Try not to panic hopefully she will be fine. If she's been running around hasn't been sick or eyes are not unfocused chances are all is ok. It's awful to watch it happening because they are so little but they will sense something is up so best to keep your puppy as calm as possible.

Regard to your niece is she the youngest out of her brothers and sisters or are there any younger? Maybe cause she has her own pup she might feel threatened with another one.strange I know but 6 is a strange age. If a new baby comes around when a child is 6 they are less likely to accept it maybe it's a similar Case she felt she was being usurped in some way. I totally agree with Lisa do not allow children to have unsupervised play no matter how gentle they are. Daisy is ok with being lifted when she wants lifted otherwise she hates it. Pups wriggle a lot and a child might not hold them securely or either too tight. I don't allow any of the children I know to lift daisy and if I'm not in the room neither is daisy. Try not to get upset we all make mistakes wouldn't be human if we were. Maybe sitting down with the child and talking calmly and rationally with her find out what the real reason is might help. Children are funny little things and she obviously got afraid when you shouted explain to her that you were upset because you really love your pup just like you love her and that you were afraid she got injured just like how you would get upset if anyone tried to hurt your niece or something. Try not to make it all about the dog but somewhat about her 6 year old like being the centre of attention. Compare to what happened to the pup to something the might happen to her like her falling from a high wall. Hopefully then you might get down to why she was doing it. Hope the. Ete goes ok let us know how you get on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I may be wrong but I honestly believe that she knew exactly WHAT she was doing although I am not sure WHY she was doing it. At 6 she would know and her reaction showed that she did. 
There is probably more going on here than any of us know about, but that is no reason she should not be held accountable for her actions. This is how children learn right from wrong and consequences. That should be taken up w/your husband, since it is apparently his niece?
I would make it clear to her that she is not allowed to play w/your pup any more for now because of her actions and make it clear that you can re-evaluate the situation in the future. Sometimes there is a lot of security in a kid knowing where the lines are drawn.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have seen how my nieces pick up there cats and drag them around the room and unfortunatly they are allowed to get away with it, HOWEVER i do not let them get away with it and will not stand for it so even if your niece does it with her dog remember it is your house your rules like Sandy says even if it upsets her she does need to know what she did was very wrong and has caused you alot of upset and there are consequences for this! It sounds harsh but in the long run will help you out and help her to learn whats right and wrong!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

At 6 years old, they certainly know the difference between right and wrong!!! My granddaughters 5 and I know she would never do such a thing, and she isn't allowed around mine without someone being there. Kids are rough, and even if they don't mean to they could still get stepped on.I am hoping your puppy is OK, and everything checks out at the vets. There is no way would I allow that child around my dog.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, I believe that at 6, she most definitely DID know what she was doing. You are right, she is a very mean little girl and she certainly needs a "time out". I can imagine how worried you are right now. If it was me, I would not allow her to have any contact at all with my dog until she learns how to behave, but thats just me. I think I have the wild animal mothering instinct come out in me and I get very very defensive when it comes to my little guy. I hope everything is ok at the vets today. Poor little guy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with the others. Your niece knew exactly what she was doing with your pup. There appears to be a bigger issue with her and I hope her Mom and Dad know what she did so they can deal with her issues. I do hope that you never allow that child near your pup again....especially unsupervised. These small dogs can very easily be injured just jumping off a sofa, never mind being thrown off a dresser. Anyway, I agree you should take your pup to the vet for a checkup. I am sorry you had to go through that as its not a good situation.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Firstly, I really hope your little one is ok. Please don't panic. My little one was dropped by accident a few days ago and i went into hardcore panic mode and it it all ok now after some rest. 

Secondly, I agree with the others, There is something more bugging this kid. Is it illegal to spank kids in America? My parents spanked me all the time when I was little - when I was really naughty I was even caned and I grew up well adjusted. Though, her parents probably wont be happy with you spanking her.... but yeah hope your little pup is ok


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

After reading all of the comments, I cannot help but wonder what the reaction was of the parent of this little child??? Did they reprimand her or is this the norm that they let their children get away with whatever they feel like??? And as others have said before, please do not leave your little Pup unsupervised at anytime when little children are present. Please keep up updated as to what the Vet said when you take her. Hoping that everything will all right with her.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am really sorry about happened to your puppy..I do not know anything about this child but I taught my two boys from the time they were babies to be kind to animals. By the time they were 6 years old, they knew better than to do anything like what your niece did..still I was there to supervise..I would never allow that child to be alone or to play with your puppy..either she has some "issues" and/or her parents are not doing their job.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

nicolen412 said:


> Firstly, I really hope your little one is ok. Please don't panic. My little one was dropped by accident a few days ago and i went into hardcore panic mode and it it all ok now after some rest.
> 
> Secondly, I agree with the others, There is something more bugging this kid. Is it illegal to spank kids in America? My parents spanked me all the time when I was little - when I was really naughty I was even caned and I grew up well adjusted. Though, her parents probably wont be happy with you spanking her.... but yeah hope your little pup is ok


We got spankings as children, and sometimes my children would get one on the butt too. My granddaughter has had her share of them also! Always on the butt, and for something serious(doing something that she could be hurt)


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I am an early childhood educator, and I can tell you this is very deviant/abnormal behavior for a 6 year old. I would get that child evaluated by a professional ASAP. I'm so sorry your poor puppy was hurt, and I pray everything will be okay.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope u fluff is ok! And that child needs to be punished accordingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So.... I could go all into the child issue (I was in school - child psych, child development).... but others have already.... Honestly, I cannot say she is an evil deviant monster child - she is a CHILD, and children sometimes do bad things, but that does not make them bad or evil. I'd be more concerned that someone is hurting that child - be it an adult, sibling, or bully - or that there is some form of attachment issue going on (her and her parents), and she needs therapy.

I also think she needs a second chance. Not to be alone with the puppy, but .... I have reasons/experience for saying you should give her a second chance and not banish her from your puppy.... Forgiveness is powerful, even with children.

I'd definitely go to the vet and have her checked out. Make sure her back is okay. These little fluffs are known for having back issues - herniated discs, etc. So just make sure she is okay, ease your own mind 

Second - This could have a negative effect on your puppy with children in the future. Some of that could be that you will forever remember seeing your little fluff falling off that dresser at the hands of a little girl. So you will need to make sure in the future you are cautious and watchful but not carrying around the tension and anxiety.... 

I'd suggest cooling off with your niece, and then going back over. Supervise the visit - don't leave them alone at all. So if you go to the bathroom, you take the puppy. But I'd let them play together... you don't want your puppy to see her and be afraid. So if you can have a "healing" play session for them... that would be helpful. Use it as a time to *show* and *tell* your niece how to take care of puppies in a fun way. She has a puppy of her own - but maybe no one lets her have time alone with it... or maybe her siblings hog it... who knows. But use it as a learning experience - take her on a walk, let her teach puppy a trick. Show her in a positive redirected approach what is appropriate behavior. People *assume* her parents have taught her this.... her parents may assume she just knows it.... She may not have had any adult show her how to handle and play with a puppy.

I know others are going to tell me this is wrong and not to do it... but I believe you should. I was once your niece, and I had my reasons for doing what I did (looking back on it now)....and I wish someone would have seen it for what it was, not just tell me I was a horrid monster child.....

Hugs for you and your pup...


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

WeeGrace said:


> Hey first off I dropped daisy accidently when she was a pup in 4ft10 so roughly same hight as the dresser. We went to the vets and it's on a pretty busy road daisy doesn't like the sounds of large heavy trucks and she was squirming I tried to open the car door and she jumped unexpectedly out of my arms. At this point let me say she wouldn't walk which is why I was carrying her. She was fine I brought her into vets they double checked everything and ok daisy was bit quiet on it for a bit but came around.
> 
> Try not to panic hopefully she will be fine. If she's been running around hasn't been sick or eyes are not unfocused chances are all is ok. It's awful to watch it happening because they are so little but they will sense something is up so best to keep your puppy as calm as possible.
> 
> Regard to your niece is she the youngest out of her brothers and sisters or are there any younger? Maybe cause she has her own pup she might feel threatened with another one.strange I know but 6 is a strange age. If a new baby comes around when a child is 6 they are less likely to accept it maybe it's a similar Case she felt she was being usurped in some way. I totally agree with Lisa do not allow children to have unsupervised play no matter how gentle they are. Daisy is ok with being lifted when she wants lifted otherwise she hates it. Pups wriggle a lot and a child might not hold them securely or either too tight. I don't allow any of the children I know to lift daisy and if I'm not in the room neither is daisy. Try not to get upset we all make mistakes wouldn't be human if we were. Maybe sitting down with the child and talking calmly and rationally with her find out what the real reason is might help. Children are funny little things and she obviously got afraid when you shouted explain to her that you were upset because you really love your pup just like you love her and that you were afraid she got injured just like how you would get upset if anyone tried to hurt your niece or something. Try not to make it all about the dog but somewhat about her 6 year old like being the centre of attention. Compare to what happened to the pup to something the might happen to her like her falling from a high wall. Hopefully then you might get down to why she was doing it. Hope the. Ete goes ok let us know how you get on.


Thank you for that. But the thing is she was always playing with her before and she would always ask her to get her a puppy like ours. I never worried about her with the dog and her brother who is 7 does wonderful with the puppy. They argue about who can plan with her I don't think she did this by accident because I would always tell her please don't hold her standing up because she will get really hurt if she falls on the floor. So whst does she do, throws it off a dresser. She understood what I told her but she is just evil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I may be wrong but I honestly believe that she knew exactly WHAT she was doing although I am not sure WHY she was doing it. At 6 she would know and her reaction showed that she did.
> There is probably more going on here than any of us know about, but that is no reason she should not be held accountable for her actions. This is how children learn right from wrong and consequences. That should be taken up w/your husband, since it is apparently his niece?
> I would make it clear to her that she is not allowed to play w/your pup any more for now because of her actions and make it clear that you can re-evaluate the situation in the future. Sometimes there is a lot of security in a kid knowing where the lines are drawn.


That's exactly what I told her. When I told her I need to take the puppy to the vet she started crying because she thought I was going to call the police on her. When I told her I wasn't gonna call the police on her she stopped. I just told her I needed to know how many times she pushed her off and how she fell. She made up somes lies until I kept asking her. And when her mom told her that she has to pay for the
Vet bill out of her money she started crying again. She did not cry because she felt bad for the dog , because if that were the case I understand , she didn't want to get herself in trouble she could care less about the dog. If it would have been just me and her in the room I would have told her I'm calling the police and she's going to jail, maybe that way she would realize how wrong she is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Oh my, I believe that at 6, she most definitely DID know what she was doing. You are right, she is a very mean little girl and she certainly needs a "time out". I can imagine how worried you are right now. If it was me, I would not allow her to have any contact at all with my dog until she learns how to behave, but thats just me. I think I have the wild animal mothering instinct come out in me and I get very very defensive when it comes to my little guy. I hope everything is ok at the vets today. Poor little guy.


I told her she is never touching my dog again. My husband promised her one for her birthday because her maltipoo is getting bigger but I told her I will never buy her a dog and she will never touch mine again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

nicolen412 said:


> Firstly, I really hope your little one is ok. Please don't panic. My little one was dropped by accident a few days ago and i went into hardcore panic mode and it it all ok now after some rest.
> 
> Secondly, I agree with the others, There is something more bugging this kid. Is it illegal to spank kids in America? My parents spanked me all the time when I was little - when I was really naughty I was even caned and I grew up well adjusted. Though, her parents probably wont be happy with you spanking her.... but yeah hope your little pup is ok


Her parents actually said that if they were us they would have spanked her. I told them that I wouldn't have spanked her because it only hurts momentarily I told them your child obviously has no feelings of remorse so that is an issue you guys have to deal with. But I'm sure they won't be paying for the bill. I'm not surprised how this girl turned out that way. Btw it is not illegal to spank your children. It's called corporal punishment which means that you can smack them but not beat the crap out of them and bruise them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> So.... I could go all into the child issue (I was in school - child psych, child development).... but others have already.... Honestly, I cannot say she is an evil deviant monster child - she is a CHILD, and children sometimes do bad things, but that does not make them bad or evil. I'd be more concerned that someone is hurting that child - be it an adult, sibling, or bully - or that there is some form of attachment issue going on (her and her parents), and she needs therapy.
> 
> I also think she needs a second chance. Not to be alone with the puppy, but .... I have reasons/experience for saying you should give her a second chance and not banish her from your puppy.... Forgiveness is powerful, even with children.
> 
> ...


I agree with Tori that there's something more going on here. I have a 6 year old daughter and that is NOT normal behavior. It sounds like she needs help because that shows a lack of empathy which is very troubling. Regardless it's up to you whether you let her have a second chance with the puppy (I probably wouldn't because I'm not that gracious), but you now know you should never leave the puppy alone with ANY small child. I'm so sorry this happened to you! I know you're beside yourself. I hope your baby is ok.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I may be wrong but I honestly believe that she knew exactly WHAT she was doing although I am not sure WHY she was doing it. At 6 she would know and her reaction showed that she did.
> There is probably more going on here than any of us know about, but that is no reason she should not be held accountable for her actions. This is how children learn right from wrong and consequences. That should be taken up w/your husband, since it is apparently his niece?
> I would make it clear to her that she is not allowed to play w/your pup any more for now because of her actions and make it clear that you can re-evaluate the situation in the future. Sometimes there is a lot of security in a kid knowing where the lines are drawn.


I have to agree. I don't mean to be nasty about your family, but that's clearly a child with some issues. I know sometimes kids scare puppies, especially if they've never really been around many dogs......our neighbors son did it...but not on purpose, he just wanted to hold her. But to put a puppy on a high dresser and push him or her off??? Then you are just not a nice kid. I would be really cautious about letting this little girl around any of your pets.
I really hope your baby is ok!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It also sounds to me as though this little Girl is seeking attention and unfortunately, she got it but not in the positive way but in the sense of negativity. All too often when someone does something that is not acceptable, they are "crying" out for people to look at them. In this case, and I am no psycholgist, this might be why she did this to this poor innocent little Puppy. I personally feel sorry for all those concerned in this issue. Hope that the Puppy is doing ok and looking for an update as to the outcome at the Vets office.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I had a horrible time with a "certain" family visit. My niece socked LBB right in the face. She was 4-years-old at the time. Let me tell you, I grabbed her arm, I told her to NEVER touch my dog again. After that, I told all six of them to get out of my house. 

I do blame myself. It was my fault for having brain-dead people staying at my house, so they could all go to flippin' Disneyland. I have never seen such inconsideration in all my life. Will NEVER happen again, that's for sure.

Oh, and for LBB, well he didn't "see" it coming ~ :HistericalSmiley::w00t:


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for caring. We just got back from the vet. Took X-rays and said that she is fine. A little narrowing of the spine but she doesn't think it's from the fall. I must say that God is really good to us because the vet said she's surprised that nothing is wrong. Now to see if ill get the $250 from my brother in law to pay the vet bill. Highly doubt it but at least my little puppy is doing well. Thank you everyone for your concern. As for the little girl she is on my sh*t list. When you are old enough to write and do math you should know that pushing puppies off of dressers is not acceptable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great to hear your baby is OK. I was going to say it's not really the girl's fault, it's her parents but then I thought about how I would feel if this happened to Gustave. Safe to say I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I too am glad that your puppy is O.K.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy your little baby is okay.....that is so scary to go through.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww I'm so glad she's ok!!! I do think you need to sort it out or at least speak to her parents especially if her and her brother play normally usually with the pup.there is definately something underlying there!! Delighted she is ok it's so worring when something like that happens. Give her big hug from me and daisyxx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Iubire14 said:


> Thank you everyone for caring. We just got back from the vet. Took X-rays and said that she is fine. A little narrowing of the spine but she doesn't think it's from the fall. I must say that God is really good to us because the vet said she's surprised that nothing is wrong. Now to see if ill get the $250 from my brother in law to pay the vet bill. Highly doubt it but at least my little puppy is doing well. Thank you everyone for your concern. As for the little girl she is on my sh*t list. When you are old enough to write and do math you should know that pushing puppies off of dressers is not acceptable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Glad your puppy is okay.

I feel bad for your niece.

Humans do not have impulse control until 18-25 years - the brain is not formed to do that. Ask any child psychologist. That is why children need supervision and why children under 12 are not supposed to be alone.

It is just as much your fault for leaving a puppy alone with a six year old. That is equivalent to leaving a young baby with a six year old. Five minutes is a long time and even the sweetest most well behaved child can do something stupid and "bad" in those five minutes out of plain curiosity.

I understand anger, and would be as well if it were one of my dogs... but I also understand children.... There are reasons good breeders do not (majority of the time) place toy breed puppies in homes with children under 7 -- that is because a child that age cannot be held responsible for what they do to the puppy if left unsupervised.

You're the adult... be mad at yourself.

Sorry... I just feel bad for the little girl. She is six... come on people... we all did "bad" things as children... no child should be put on a "sh*t list".


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You are very lucky your puppy seems to be okay. A fall from a dresser could have had a very terrible outcome.  

Your niece absolutely knew what she was doing when she pushed your puppy off of the dresser (assuming she has no known disabilities). Even a normal 4 year old knows. Unfortunately it sounds like her parents have not taught her from an early age how to properly treat animals. Yes, a child that age may occasionally "taunt" a pet or bother them when they don't want to play, but pushing them off of a dresser in my opinion is a much deeper issue. Aside from speaking with her parents about the severity of this event, there is not much else you can do.

What you can, and should do, however, is to NEVER allow her (or any young child) to be alone with your dog. I do not think you should completely cast her away, though. She is young and you can take this event as a learning opportunity to teach her how she should treat animals. I think you should allow supervised play sessions, grooming sessions, etc where you kindly speak to her about being compassionate with animals (and people alike). She is still very young and can be taught.

I don't agree with physical punishment for kids so I will leave that alone.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sadly children do very evil things to small animals... It's not your fault. If she said she didn't know how many times, assume it was several.. I'm glad your little puppy is ok so far..
One of the reasons rescues rarely adopt out a maltese to a family with children under the age of 10...
Keep us posted and praying your little fluff isn't hurt an dwon't be afraid of children or strangers in the future...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Humans do not have impulse control until 18-25 years - the brain is not formed to do that. Ask any child psychologist. That is why children need supervision and why children under 12 are not supposed to be alone.
> 
> It is just as much your fault for leaving a puppy alone with a six year old. That is equivalent to leaving a young baby with a six year old. Five minutes is a long time and even the sweetest most well behaved child can do something stupid and "bad" in those five minutes out of plain curiosity.


I disagree, and btw, I have degrees in psychology and child development and lots of experience with this age. Human impulse control may not be fully developed until adolescence, but even young children are learning and can be expected to maintain control in developmentally appropriate situations. A developmentally/emotionally normal six year old absolutely knows not to push a puppy off a dresser!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Grace'sMom said:


> Glad your puppy is okay.
> 
> I feel bad for your niece.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I am inclined to agree with this. Kids do stupid stuff, I know mine did and I know I did when I was six. (and I know I knew better but I remember thinking it was funny) Just because she did something stupid now does not mean she will grow up to be 'evil' and a chronic animal abuser. 

So I have to agree - the blame should not be placed solely on the child. The adults who were watching her should take a good chunk of the blame here. 

I am just so glad your baby is ok. Lesson learned for all of you and I sure hope the little girl learned a valuable lesson and will apply it to her own puppy!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I wasn't going to share this but I will.

When I was six I was spending the summer at my grandparents' farm.... Their cat had just had kittens about 5 weeks before my sister and I arrived.

One day, I was left unsupervised in the barn while my grandfather was out gardening, my sister was in with my grandmother....

I took each kitten and dunked their faces in the dog's water dish over and over. At the time I knew it was wrong, but I wanted to see what would happen, I was curious, I was stupid, I was six. I did not think any harm would come to the kittens, and somewhere I did think it was a little funny. But mostly I was mad about something so I was taking it out on the kittens - being more powerful. It made me feel less helpless to be that powerful.

Now - I'm not saying that was okay. My grandfather came in and stopped me. He scolded me, but he didn't yell. When he asked me why I did it, I said, "I don't know" and probably something like "I'm was bored."

My grandfather sat down and talked to me about why it was wrong and how it made the kittens feel, how scared they must be. I did not think the kittens were scared - that thought while dunking them did not cross my mind. I just knew they were smaller than me, and at that age, I was the smallest in the family. So to be more powerful and bigger than something was the main drive behind it.

He also made me take care of those kittens the rest of the summer - feeding them, loving them, playing with them (all supervised) so I learned HOW to treat animals.

I am an animal lover. I love cats (nephews are allergic so we can't have them).... I feel horrible that I did such a thing to helpless animals when I was a child. But... I was a CHILD.

I am grown now. I am not a sociopath or a psychopath. I am not a murderer. I love my animals and am an advocate for for all animals. So what I did when I was six did not create who I am today.

Now had my grandfather not responded calmly and rationally - and taken the time to talk to me about it.... Had he come in and told me I was horrible, that I was evil and a monster with no empathy or feelings (which even if you didn't say to her - if you said it in her house she probably overhead it - kids are perceptive), or banished me from ever touching his kittens again, the outcome may have scarred me more....

Just saying... kids do stupid things.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh! This makes me sick. But at the same time, it also reminds me that I need to be more diligent about watching my furbabies on the rare occasions that we have children at the house & not worry about hurting the kid's feelings by telling them "No, do not pick up my dog!" or "Put the dog down NOW. I already told you to not pick her up!" If their parents get offended, too bad so sad! My house, my dogs, my rules. 

I'm glad your baby is OK.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I disagree, and btw, I have degrees in psychology and child development and lots of experience with this age. Human impulse control may not be fully developed until adolescence, but even young children are learning and can be expected to maintain control in developmentally appropriate situations. A developmentally/emotionally normal six year old absolutely knows not to push a puppy off a dresser!


I completely agree. She knows she should not have done that. Like I said if it was once ok fine, I somewhat understand but what I don't get is why she did it over and over. What was he tryin to achieve. And at 6 she should have some impulse control. She has her own dog and never did that to her dog. It's not that she wasn't around animals. I think there are underlying issues because she is not developmentally disabled in any way. She is actually smarter than average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I wasn't going to share this but I will.
> 
> When I was six I was spending the summer at my grandparents' farm.... Their cat had just had kittens about 5 weeks before my sister and I arrived.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. I sat her down nicely and explained to her. And then she said it was her brothers dusky because he didn't watch her ( the girl ) when I explained to her nicely that she shouldn't have done that because she could have hurt the puppy she said she did it cuz she was bored and she didn't care if the puppy needed surgery, she was just scared about me telling the police. There is a difference if she felt some sort of remorse. Also, I didn't say anything bad about her in her home or to my husband. My feelings towards that little girl were solely expressed here . The big issue is why she did not feel the need to apologize even after being explained what happened. I never said she will be a serial killer or psychopath, I just think she has some issues that her parents need to deal with not me. And that if she is so bored, she should do that to her dog , who is big enough to jump on the dresser by herself. I explained to her numerous times , every time she sees my puppy not to pick her up because even dropping her from her lap could hurt her. What she did was unacceptable no matter how any one tries to justify it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe you could show her how to sit with the pup teach her how to look after the pup I think that's great idea positive reinforcement. As a teacher I use this all the time. If you think she is playing rough then have time out period if she plays nicely extended time. I agree with tori there are other issues and maybe her siblings hog all the time with their dog. Children's immediate reaction is to say don't know when they think they are in trouble or I was bored. If there is an issue shouting is not a good idea. Try again don't give up pn her kids usually react that way if there is something going on in their lives. Maybe ask her parents of they feel that there is something up. Please don't give up on her


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to your pup. I don't care how well behaved people's kids are, I do not leave my boys alone with them, and I have little patience for humans, no matter how small


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

First, let me say how very sorry I am to hear about this. You must have been so upset and angry. I dont blame you at all. I am very very protective of my fur babies and my skin kids....who are now not so little anymore. 

I remember I was sorta dating this guy when I was like 19 and he was over. We had a little maltese, and she was near his chair. He gave her a little kick, to get her to leave him alone....I will never ever forget how mad I was, and disgusted.....so much so, I was done with him. 

We have a little yorkie, who is only 4.5 pounds now full grown. When she was just a tiny pup, our daugther who was only 6 yrs old, was jumping around and my accident she landed on our babys leg, and she broke it.....my daughter was hysterical with guilt and distress over hurting our puppy! I mean, she cried all day, and was a mess for a long time afterwards....Roxy was fine, and she healed....her leg is a little crooked, but she is fine. My point is, as young as our daughter was, she felt empathy and remorse for her little dog....and that is what they should feel. Your niece, definitely has some issues. I am not saying she is evil or a monster, but there is somthing going on there.

If it were me, I would never allow her to be around my fluff ever again. I am not gracious either....my puppy is too important to me. Sorry.

I am happy your baby is ok and will be fine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As I stated earlier in this discussion I feel this little girl should not be allowed w/the puppy for a time & then have a re-evaluation---this protects the puppy from danger, and the little girl from doing something she may really regret. Children need to be taught, but they also need to be protected from causing harm they may regret. If this puppy had been seriously injured or killed, this would be an entirely different discussion--and folks, that might have happened! This was *not* an accident.
The question of fault here or blame is a different discussion.


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am so sorry that this happened to your baby but happy to hear she is ok! I do agree that you should provide supervised play sessions between your niece and the puppy. While I don't think it is "normal" for a child to do things like that intentionally and not show remorse, it's clear that she needs to learn how to play properly. In addition, like someone else mentioned earlier, you don't want your pup to be afraid of children! 

Please keep us updated


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Your a strong woman. I am sure you baby is fine, but a vet check does not hurt at all. Does your husband know about this, and if so how about her parents?? Has she done this to her dog before? Sound like there is a deeper issue that would call for therapy for you niece. Just reading this I can feel you pain. Best of luck!


----------

